# Vet suggested Calpol for rabbit



## HowardC (Nov 2, 2020)

My rabbit who is 10 and has back teeth that are being filed has suggested Calpol 6+ for him to relieve pain plus 2 mil of metcam. Has anyone else used this too?


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Cal pop is super sugary and can/should only be used on rabbits with a terminal illness where the side affects/sugary badness will not have a long lasting affect as the rabbit will pass. (That was worded weirdly, what I was trying to say is) when I had a bunny rabbit who was days/hours from passing I gave him calpol as I didn’t have any pain killers and the vets I was with wouldn’t give me any. So it didn’t matter if I gave him calpol as there wouldn’t be any long lasting affects since he would pass soon.


----------



## HowardC (Nov 2, 2020)

Corneal said:


> Cal pop is super sugary and can/should only be used on rabbits with a terminal illness where the side affects/sugary badness will not have a long lasting affect as the rabbit will pass. (That was worded weirdly, what I was trying to say is) when I had a bunny rabbit who was days/hours from passing I gave him calpol as I didn't have any pain killers and the vets I was with wouldn't give me any. So it didn't matter if I gave him calpol as there wouldn't be any long lasting affects since he would pass soon.


Thanks for this he's active and it's the pain in his teeth gums hence they said give metam and Calpol but I'm being careful snd going to give him smaller dose first.


----------

